# Flatland Tricks



## Alastor (4. Juni 2003)

Grüße euch!!!


Wo habt ihr eure ersten Flatland tricks gesehen, ich mein damit wo habt ihr zum ersten mal gesehen das es den und den Trick gibt. Ich hab in meiner umgebung keinen einzigen flatland-fahrer und ich hab in Österreich überhaupt noch keine BMX'er bis jetzt gesehen. Ich hab ne Trickliste auf www.bmxtrix.com gefunden, aber ich glaube nicht das das schon alle sind. wo bekomm ich noch mehr. In Videos, in Magazinen, im Internet, in Büchern.... ?


Danke im voraus
Alastor


----------



## Bremerhavener© (4. Juni 2003)

Ja,du hast dir deine Frage selbst beantwortet, all das was du gesagt hast trifft zu! Magazine,Videos,Contests,Jams...überall da findet man Immer neue Tricks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mukay (5. Juni 2003)

es gibt da des KHE _Flatland viedeo da sind alle tricks beschrieben und werden gezeigt ,wie sie funtzen

ist etwas älter aber geil habs aber nur auf video musst ma  bei kazzaa/grokster eselfilme und co ... gugn ob du es findest


  grüße  ich find des ist des geilste  Flatland  video das es gibt


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Juni 2003)

Das Video zeigt nur die Tricks die auch auf BMX Trix verzeichnet sind und das is nur ein Bruchteil von dem was im Flatland möglich ist. Es ist zum Großteil Old-School und moderne Links werden nicht gezeigt,was halt auch damit zusammenhängt das es sehr alt ist.
Ist eben ein Schulungsvideo und gewiss nicht verkehrt zum Anschauen aber wenn man ma sehen will wo Flatland wirklich hinführen kann muss ein Intrikat Video (zum Beispiel Background oder Land Escape) oder eins der FlatlandManifesto Reihe her, da wird richtig gerockt !

Props Groundwork is schön chillig für n netten Videoabend...

Aber wie gesagt ,Infos über Tricks bekommt man am besten auf Jams und Contests oder in Magazinen,in Videos steht selten drunter was für ein Trick gerade gezeigt wird.


----------



## flatmat (8. Juni 2003)

also anfangs hab ich mir die tricks alles selbst ausgedacht , aber es is schon ganz nuetzlich ein paar videos zu schauen ....
und sonst einfach etwas kreativ sein.
flatland ist wohl mit street , ramp ,vert und dirt das dangbarste an tricks in der bmx szene  da gibbets milliarden in alen variationen


----------

